# ACOE Sakakawea land transfer



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Corps of Engineers will hold meetings in May on potential transfer of land within the Fort Berthold Reservation in North Dakota

Omaha, Nebr. - The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers will hold three public meetings in May on the potential transfer of Garrison Dam/Lake Sakakawea project land within the Fort Berthold Reservation in North Dakota. At each meeting, the public can visit with Corps officials and comment on the proposed action. 
"The Corps is committed to maximizing public, state and federal input on this issue," said Col. Jeffrey Bedey, Omaha District Commander. "We want to get all of the issues and concerns on the table."
The scheduled meetings are as follows:
 Tuesday, May 24 - Bismarck, Ramkota Inn, 800 S. Third Street
 Wednesday, May 25 - Dickinson, Days Inn, 532 15th Street West 
 Thursday, May 26 - Williston, Airport International Inn, Highway 2 and 85 North
At each location, the public can visit one-on-one with Corps officials from 4 p.m. to 6 p.m. In addition, the public can have their comments formally recorded during a traditional comment session from 6 p.m. to 8 p.m. (Bismarck and Williston are in the Central Time Zone; Dickinson is in the Mountain Time Zone.) 
The Corps will incorporate comments from all sessions into the decision making process. The public will have additional opportunities to comment on the proposed action this summer. 
The Corps was asked to look into the possible transfer of certain Garrison project lands under the control of the Department of the Army to the U.S. Department of Interior to be held in trust for the Three Affiliated Tribes. The lands are adjacent to the shores of the Garrison Dam/Lake Sakakawea project and within the exterior boundaries of the Fort Berthold Reservation, all in North Dakota. The land is currently used for management

---MORE---

PAGE 2 ---Corps of Engineers will hold meetings in May on potential transfer of land within the Fort Berthold Reservation in North Dakota

practices ranging from wildlife management to high-density recreation. Leased lands, currently used for agriculture, grazing and recreation, are also being considered for transfer.
The Three Affiliated Tribes initially asked the Corps to look at a possible transfer of lands, citing the Fort Berthold Reservation Mineral Restoration Act. The Corps has determined the Act is appropriate authority for this action.
After the Corps assesses the impact of this potential transfer of lands, and if it is determined there are lands no longer needed for the construction, maintenance, or operation of the Garrison Dam/Lake Sakakawea project, the next step would be the execution of an agreement between the secretaries of the Army and the Interior to implement the transfer.

-- 30 --


----------

